

Hong Kong police use teargas and pepper spray on students - thomaspun
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/28/hong-kong-protests_n_5895746.html

======
rtyqwe
The time has come where Hong Kong is united to fight for a better future. The
police has been using unnecessary force (tear gas, pepper spray) to ATTACK the
protesters who did nothing but sitting down or shouting out their concerns!

News is circulating around the world. The world is watching.

------
benliong78
There's a rather excessive force being used on a population whom, unlike other
large scale protests, didn't overturn any car, didn't burn anything, didn't
cause any damage whatsoever.

The outrage is remarkably reasonable in this case, and unfortunately it's
looking and feeling eerily familiar, to the ​Tiananmen Square June 4, 1989.

More international media coverage would absolutely and definitely help.

------
hupili
And Coders, don't forget another way to contribute. A group of people is
constantly working on better IT backups, e.g. wifi, facts consolidation, map
view for resources, etc.
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/code4hk/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/code4hk/)

------
benliong78
[https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153682274502588....](https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153682274502588.1073742117.59145437587&type=1)

------
mr5iff
Would Edward Snowden still pick Hong Kong to fee if he saw this?

~~~
faithhealer
I don't see why not, the enemy of an enemy is a friend, isn't it?

